# cast netting sheephead



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

I was down by Fort Morgan late last week and a gentleman showed up with a large cooler and cast net. I was soaking some shrimp and fiddlers with out much success and he explained to me what he was about to do and if I would mind him casting his net near where I was fishing. I said "have at it" as i wasn't catching much anyways and was curious to see how he makes out. He wades out and first toss, EIGHT sheepies in a ten foot net, next throw two nice mullet. After that it slowed down for him but he exclaimed that when the sheepies are in there he usually gets 8-12 each throw! I asked him what the limit is as he told me that he usually fills up the cooler in short order. I'm not trying to get him in any trouble but was curious about the limit. He claimed he called the Alabama fish and game and they said that sheephead aren't listed as a species in the regs. so there for there is no limit on them. I thought I had read that there was a ten fish limit. What is the consensus? i think next time I'll bring a net along if I'm hungry!


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

Also forgot to mention, he did pull in a Red about 18" and that was kept as well, wondering what the ruling is on that as well.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.legislature.state.al.us/CodeofAlabama/1975/coatoc.htm

go to this link and look under title 9. related codes are 9-11-87, 9-11-83, 9-11-82. I would say that based on those codes, he was legal in catching those fish. There is no limit on sheep head in alabama. But as far as the red is concerned it would need to be between 16-26 inches and one fish over 26 inches is allowed. another good site is outdooralabama.com.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

also might want to read 9-11-53.1. Many people think that a fishing license only applies to a rod and reel and if you read this you will see that it applies to a lot more.


----------

